# Strongest Juubito could beat?



## KiNGPiN (Jun 11, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Juubito has always been a character who was in a very awkward tier. He beats the likes of Edo Hashirama, BSM Naruto and Edo Madara with relative ease. However, he gets absolutely murked by those in a tier above him (RSM Naruto, Rinnegan Sasuke, Juubidara, etc.) So, my question is, who is the strongest Juubito could beat? 

Discuss!


----------



## Android (Jun 11, 2016)

Juubito was heavely nerfed TBH 

any way , he beats BSM naruto and EMS sasuke , he beats the shit out of hashirama 

i say the strongest he can beat is *double rinnegan sage mode madara* (*not a jinchuriki*)


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Jun 11, 2016)

what? obito would destroy naruto or sasuke individually. the strongest that he can beat is VOTE 2 versions of naruto & sasuke.

Reactions: Disagree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ayala (Jun 11, 2016)

Imo,with what i remember, the strongest he could beat is gate of death gai.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 11, 2016)

I'd say either 8th Gated Gai or DMS Kakashi


----------



## Mercurial (Jun 11, 2016)

Naruto (Rikudo Senjutsu, The Last, Gaiden/Boruto) stomps Juubi Obito.

Sasuke (Rinnegan, The Last, Gaiden/Boruto) stomps Juubi Obito.

Kakashi (Dual Mangekyo Sharingan + Rikudo chakra) stomps Juubi Obito.

Gai (Eight Gate) stomps Juubi Obito.

Madara (Juubi + Rinnegan, Juubi + Dual Rinnegan) stomps Juubi Obito.

Kaguya stomps Juubi Obito.

Momoshiki stomps Juubi Obito.

Either Hagoromo and Hamura should stomp Juubi Obito.

Obito destroys Hashirama, EMS/Edo Madara, BSM Naruto etc with ease, but he loses to any other God Tier with ease. The only ones he would defeat are Toneri and probably Ashura and Indra. Then there is Kinshiki which is difficult to rank, anyway I'd say Juubi Obito defeats him.


----------



## Android (Jun 11, 2016)

Raikiri19 said:


> Naruto (Rikudo Senjutsu, The Last, Gaiden/Boruto) stomps Juubi Obito.
> 
> Sasuke (Rinnegan, The Last, Gaiden/Boruto) stomps Juubi Obito.
> 
> ...


I could rep + you again Raikiri ...............................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny Cash (Jun 11, 2016)

DMS Kakashi would destroy juubito. But he beats Gai if he turtles inside TS orbs


----------



## Mercurial (Jun 11, 2016)

Johnny Cash said:


> DMS Kakashi would destroy juubito. But he beats Gai if he turtles inside TS orbs


Yeah DMS Kakashi clowns Juubi Obito fore sure, that can't even be debated. The first has a defense that the second can't beat (Kamui phasing), an offense he can't counter (Kamui GG, Kamui Shuriken, Kamui Raikiri), a mobility he can't stop (Kamui self teleporting, Rikudo enhanced flying PS), a cleverness he can't challenge. He stomps him in seconds, with Kamui teleporting followed by Kamui Raikiri or long range Kamui on his heads. Kakashi dodges everything Obito dishes on him with Kamui phasing, physical speed or Kamui teleporting (at maximized speed having both eyes) or tanks with Rikudo enhanced Perfect Susanoo. Gudodama are warped with Kamui, or nullified with Rikudo chakra. Obito can't evade or defend from Kamui Raikiri and long range Kamui. His head gets warped or cut away, and that should be enough to kill him. And very quickly. Not to mention that Kakashi's performance against Kaguya also puts him far above Juubi Obito by default.

But I think you're wrong about Gai. He is so much faster than Juubi Madara who is far better than Juubi Obito in everything, speed and reactions too, Obito wouldn't make in time with Gudodama defense. Also, Gai's Sekizo used as an air cannon, not through a direct punch, would shatter the Gudodama. Not to mention that Gai (who is going to die anyway some time after the battle, because of the Eight Gate's after effects) could always sacrifice a limb to shatter the Gudodama with a direct hit, and then kill Obito.

I don't think that Naruto (especially) or Sasuke's superiority above Juubi Obito could be debated too, but it seems it has. Sadly.


----------



## LightningForce (Jun 11, 2016)

Unfortunately, Juubito clowns Gai with TSB and Quad-TBB. Literally the only thing that's stopping Gai from kicking Juubito's ass are those truthseeker balls which have canonically been shown to vaporize anything its user wants it to, as long as they're within range. Juubito camps in TSB and there's nothing Gai can do about it by himself.

I would say the strongest he can defeat is Toneri. Ten Tails host + One Rinnegan vs. Tenseigan Chakra Mode seems balanced enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kai (Jun 11, 2016)

Six Paths Kakashi, 8th Gate Gai, Toneri.


----------



## Clowe (Jun 11, 2016)

Toneri s the strongest he can beat, if you consider Guy stronger than Toneri, then Guy.


----------



## Kai (Jun 11, 2016)

Raikiri19 said:


> But I think you're wrong about Gai. He is so much faster than Juubi Madara who is far better than Juubi Obito in everything, speed and reactions too, Obito wouldn't make in time with Gudodama defense.


None of that means Obito can't form a Gudodama defense against Gai 



			
				Raikiri19 said:
			
		

> Also, Gai's Sekizo used as an air cannon, not through a direct punch, would shatter the Gudodama. Not to mention that Gai (who is going to die anyway some time after the battle, because of the Eight Gate's after effects) could always sacrifice a limb to shatter the Gudodama with a direct hit, and then kill Obito.


If Obito took the same hit that Madara did, Gai would still fail to kill because the regeneration is a characteristic shared among Juubi Jins. It only shows Gai is able to nearly, but not completely, kill a Juubi's Jin.

Also, Madara used none of the powers that place him above Obito's power against Gai. Gai fought the basic powers shared among all Juubi Jins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Jun 11, 2016)

Adult Sasuke, Base Momoshiki, VotE2 Sasuke w/o the Bijuu, Dual Rinnegan SM Madara, DMS Kakashi & 8th Gate Gai are strongest opponents he can possibly beat in a 1 VS 1.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Android (Jun 11, 2016)

Cryorex said:


> Adult Sasuke, Base Momoshiki, VotE2 Sasuke w/o the Bijuu


Lol no , juubito gets his shit kicked in by these guys 
and , did you seriously say ADULT sasuke ??? !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Jun 11, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> Lol no , juubito gets his shit kicked in by these guys
> and , did you seriously say ADULT sasuke ??? !!!!!!!!


Don't see any reason why Adult Sasuke should be much above VotE2 Sasuke w/o The Bijuu.


----------



## Android (Jun 11, 2016)

Cryorex said:


> Don't see any reason why Adult Sasuke should be much above VotE2 Sasuke w/o The Bijuu.


Of course you don't my friend , of course you don't ...............


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Every other God Tier will easily beat him, so Kaguya, Momoshiki, Kinshiki, RSM Naruto, Rinnegan Sasuke, Juubidara, DMS Kakashi, and 8th Gate Guy will all easily beat him. So the strongest person he can beat is Rinnegan Sage Mode Madara, prior to becoming the Juubi Jinchuriki.


----------



## Raiken (Jun 11, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> Of course you don't my friend , of course you don't ...............


Remember when 3TS/Rinnegan Sasuke (who according to you is still powered up by half of Hagaromo's Chakra) with Naruto acting as support, got murked by Shin. 

So MS Shin > 3TS/Rinnegan Rikudou Sasuke.


----------



## Raiken (Jun 11, 2016)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Every other God Tier will easily beat him, so Kaguya, Momoshiki, Kinshiki, RSM Naruto, Rinnegan Sasuke, Juubidara, DMS Kakashi, and 8th Gate Guy will all easily beat him. So the strongest person he can beat is Rinnegan Sage Mode Madara, prior to becoming the Juubi Jinchuriki.


The fact that you think 8th Gate Guy would defeat Juubito just shows how incorrect your Naruto knowledge is, sorry. The fact that you said "easily", makes you look even sillier.


----------



## Android (Jun 11, 2016)

Cryorex said:


> Remember when 3TS/Rinnegan Sasuke (who according to you is still powered up by half of Hagaromo's Chakra) with Naruto acting as support, got murked by Shin.


does your clown ass remember when sasuke fodderized shin in a second and naruto put an army of shins into submission without breaking a sweat 
does your clown ass remember when these two beat the shit out of someone who is >>>>> juubito 
using *only taijutsu* ?  
does your clown ass remember that sasuke was jumping between kaguya's dimentions ? a feat that made kaguya herself low on chakra ? and took 3 years chakra worth sakura and obito + some rikudou senjutsu to barely open 3 portals ?  
like i said , your comprehension sucks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Cryorex said:


> The fact that you think 8th Gate Guy would defeat Juubito just shows how incorrect your Naruto knowledge is, sorry. The fact that you said "easily", makes you look even sillier.


Lol, even though Juubidara was holding back by not using Limbo. He was still getting overwhelmed and could barely keep up with Guy. Yes, Team Minato leaped in to help Guy against Juubidara and without their help Guy would've died. But considering Juubidara is much stronger than Juubito, and he had such difficulty. I don't see how Juubito is going to win at all, he's gonna get beaten even worse. Maybe not "easily" if that bothers you so much, but Juubito can't beat him.


----------



## Raiken (Jun 11, 2016)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Lol, even though Juubidara was holding back by not using Limbo. He was still getting overwhelmed and could barely keep up with Guy. Yes, Team Minato leaped in to help Guy against Juubidara and without their help Guy would've died. But considering Juubidara is much stronger than Juubito, and he had such difficulty. I don't see how Juubito is going to win at all, he's gonna get beaten even worse. Maybe not "easily" if that bothers you so much, but Juubito can't beat him.





Kai said:


> None of that means Obito can't form a Gudodama defense against Gai
> 
> 
> If Obito took the same hit that Madara did, Gai would still fail to kill because the regeneration is a characteristic shared among Juubi Jins. It only shows Gai is able to nearly, but not completely, kill a Juubi's Jin.
> ...


^What he said.


----------



## Raiken (Jun 11, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> does your clown ass remember when sasuke fodderized shin in a second and naruto put an army of shins into submission without breaking a sweat
> does your clown ass remember when these two beat the shit out of someone who is >>>>> juubito
> using *only taijutsu* ?
> does your clown ass remember that sasuke was jumping between kaguya's dimentions ? a feat that made kaguya herself low on chakra ? and took 3 years chakra worth sakura and obito + some rikudou senjutsu to barely open 3 portals ?
> like i said , your comprehension sucks


You're comprehension, knowledge of powers in Naruto, knowledge of Jutsu & Chakra mechanics or even, anything at all, sucks. But you don't see me crying about it sending random messages all the time moaning haha.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Cryorex said:


> ^What he said.


Gudoudama defense isn't saving him from Night Guy, and Juubidara is stronger than Juubito in general considering he became the Jinchuriki of a much stronger Juubi than Obito did.


----------



## Android (Jun 11, 2016)

Cryorex said:


> You're comprehension, knowledge of powers in Naruto, knowledge of Jutsu & Chakra mechanics or even, anything at all, sucks. But you don't see me crying about it sending random messages all the time moaning haha.


No arguments , just the usual hurr durr empty talk . Concession accepted ..........


----------



## Raiken (Jun 11, 2016)

Isaiah13000 said:


> much stronger Juubi.


And what exactly have we seen from this "much stronger Juubi?" . Nothing.
Sure it's probably stronger, but I doubt by a massive amount.
The only differences would be that Madara's Six Paths Sage Transformation would have ever so slightly higher damage output with destructive and large scale Jutsu and he will be a bit stronger and faster. The Gudoudama's should generally function the same and the regeneration should be comparable.

And if you will recall, 8th Gate Gai had the help of Minato, Gaara, 6th Gate Lee & MS Kakashi against JJ Madara, so that they could take away Madara's Gudoudama so he doesn't Gai didn't get rekt. And even with all that help, Gai still lost.
Juubito can replicate everything Madara did when fighting 8th Gate Gai, and without help to seperate Juubito from his Gudoudama... well.

It's actually more "accurate" to say Juubito easily defeats 8th Gate Gai as opposed to 8th Gate Gai easily defeats Juubito. Ofcourse Juubito doesn't easily defeat him, but you see the point I'm making hopefully.



cctr9 said:


> No arguments , just the usual hurr durr empty talk . Concession accepted ..........


Pretty sure I've used this exact line many times in debates against you in the past. I just don't bother carrying on anymore.


----------



## Android (Jun 11, 2016)

Cryorex said:


> Pretty sure I've used this exact line many times in debates against you in the past. I just don't bother carrying on anymore.


the difference is , i back up my arguments with manga , databook , movie facts , while you use fanfiction.com 
examples of @Cryorex amazing reasoning 

- databook : sasuke's rinnegan is from hagoromo otsutsuki , the sage of the six paths
- sasuke : i was blessed with the old hermit's powers (referring to the S/T jutsu ameno , and by such , referring to his tomoe rinnegan)
- cryorex : wrong , sasuke's rinnegan is a result if kabuto's giving hashi's DNA to sasuke
fuck the DB , and fuck what sasuke said 
- databook : naruto's RSM , a gift from otsutsuki hagoromo , the creator of ninshu , the hermit of the six paths
says nothing about the bijuu chakra
naruto : jee-chan sennin's power , jee-chan sennin's power , he says nothing about Obito's
hagoromo : i trusted both naruto and sasuke with my powers
cryorex : wrong , naruto's RSM came from Obito giving naruto the chakra of the bijuu , so hurr durr naruto draws the chakra of all 9 bijuu to enter RSM
again , he fuck the manga , and the databook 
the manga :
- naruto uses KCM : eyes don't change , no thick whisckers
- naruto uses BSM : pigmentations around his fucking eyes
- naruto uses RSM : no pigmentations around his eyes
cryorex : fuck the manga , i know better 
to hell with the databook , i know better
the databook : the mode naruto used when he cut the shinju tree , healed gai , kicked away madara's TSB is six paths sage mode '' RSM ''
cryorex : wrong , it's probably just sage mode mixed with hurr durr 100 % yin-yang something with probably 50 % yang kurama hurr durr .... 

kishimoto : the last is a part of the original naruto story , it's basically chapter 699.5
cryorex : fuck kishimoto and what he said , i know better , the last is so filler , it hurts   
manga : 1 + 1 = 2
databook : 1 + 1 = 2
cryorex : wrong , 1 + 1 = 8 
and he has the nerve to say stuff like this 
hurr durr i never ignore the manga
hurr durr i follow the manga
hurr durr i know better than the DB
hurr durr you are just stupid child i know better
hurr durr you lack the intelligence to understand the manga like me
hurr durr i'm heavely backed up by the manga

@Cryorex

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiken (Jun 11, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> the difference is , i back up my arguments with manga , databook , movie facts , while you use fanfiction.com
> examples of @Cryorex amazing reasoning
> 
> - databook : sasuke's rinnegan is from hagoromo otsutsuki , the sage of the six paths
> ...


I think you may have a problem haha.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Cryorex said:


> And what exactly have we seen from this "much stronger Juubi?" . Nothing.
> Sure it's probably stronger, but I doubt by a massive amount.
> The only differences would be that Madara's Six Paths Sage Transformation would have ever so slightly higher damage output with destructive and large scale Jutsu and he will be a bit stronger and faster. The Gudoudama's should generally function the same and the regeneration should be comparable.


 The Juubi was filled with all nine Bijuu aside from Yin Kurama, whilst the Juubi was filled with only Bijuu 1 - 7 with only small portions of Gyuki and Kurama's chakra. So logically, the version Madara is using is much stronger. Also because Madara himself is also strong, so that adds to that too. Even if they function the same, Juubito's usage would be slower because he is physically inferior. 



> And if you will recall, 8th Gate Gai had the help of Minato, Gaara, 6th Gate Lee & MS Kakashi against JJ Madara, so that they could take away Madara's Gudoudama so he doesn't Gai didn't get rekt. And even with all that help, Gai still lost.
> Juubito can replicate everything Madara did when fighting 8th Gate Gai, and without help to seperate Juubito from his Gudoudama... well.


 I mentioned them, and look above. I don't think Juubito will be able to hurl them fast enough at Guy before he reaches him. He'd be even more damaged after getting rag dolled by Guy, and he has no counter to Night Guy if Guy actually aims it at his head this time. 



> It's actually more "accurate" to say Juubito easily defeats 8th Gate Gai as opposed to 8th Gate Gai easily defeats Juubito. Ofcourse Juubito doesn't easily defeat him, but you see the point I'm making hopefully.


 I do, I take back what I said about "easily" but I still see Guy being too much for him to handle.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jun 11, 2016)

Juubito is the entry into the gawd tier , he stomps Hashirama, he stomps BSM/EMS Naruto/Sasuke , I'm not sure Gai or Kakashi are better than him because there is nothing they can do to put him down for good , Kakashi fought Kaguya with Naruto/Sasuke as support , and Gai fought a Juubi Jin Madara who didn't even fight back , didn't actively try to fight him and even with Gai going all out couldn't land a finishing blow , the difference between them isn't as vast as people think , thee only people stronger than him one on one for sure 

Naruto/Sasuke VOTE2 , Kaguya , Rikudo, Hamura , Madara so anyone who is the strongest thats weaker than that he can defeat which isn't bad at all


----------



## Android (Jun 11, 2016)

Eliyua23 said:


> Naruto/Sasuke VOTE2


they don't actually need their VOTE 2 ashura mode / bijuu susanoo to beat him

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mercurial (Jun 12, 2016)

Cryorex said:


> Adult Sasuke, Base Momoshiki, VotE2 Sasuke w/o the Bijuu, Dual Rinnegan SM Madara, DMS Kakashi & 8th Gate Gai are strongest opponents he can possibly beat in a 1 VS 1.



Not even remotely. He can defeat only Dual Rinnegan SM Madara and maybe maybe maybe Base Momoshiki. Gai, Kakashi, Naruto and Sasuke all literally clown him.


----------



## Mercurial (Jun 12, 2016)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Lol, even though Juubidara was holding back by not using Limbo. He was still getting overwhelmed and could barely keep up with Guy. Yes, Team Minato leaped in to help Guy against Juubidara and without their help Guy would've died. But considering Juubidara is much stronger than Juubito, and he had such difficulty. I don't see how Juubito is going to win at all, he's gonna get beaten even worse. Maybe not "easily" if that bothers you so much, but Juubito can't beat him.


I simply think that Madara couldn't make in time to use Rinbo because Gai pressured him to much with his speed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 12, 2016)

When it comes to DRSM Madara and DMS Kaakahi 
Why do people think that Juubito loses to one but beats the other?


----------



## uchihakil (Jun 14, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> When it comes to DRSM Madara and DMS Kaakahi
> Why do people think that Juubito loses to one but beats the other?



Juubito can surely beat DMS kakashi, juubito can negate kamui hax with his own kamui, he might not be able to phase, be he sure as hell aint getting warped by kamui shuriken, kamui warp or kamui raikiri (just like how he prevented kakashi from warping the mazou) if kakashi can't use kamui hax, he is beat

I think he beats these guys, toneri, DMS kakashi, 8 gates guy, SM hashi, kinshiki, maybe base momoshiki, and a big maybe for DRSM madara (this can go either way, madara has the battle experience, and dual rinnegan to face juubito, it would be an awesome fight)


----------



## Mercurial (Jun 14, 2016)

DMS Kakashi utterly clowns Juubi Obito. That can't even be debated. Like, make three Juubito vs Kakashi and Kakashi would still win. Kakashi has far better speed and reactions, a defense that Obito can't beat (Kamui phasing), an offense he can't counter (Kamui GG, Kamui Shuriken, Kamui Raikiri), a mobility he can't stop (Kamui self teleporting, Rikudo enhanced flying PS), a cleverness he can't challenge. He stomps him in seconds, with Kamui teleporting followed by Kamui Raikiri or long range Kamui on his heads. Kakashi dodges everything Obito dishes on him with Kamui phasing, physical speed or Kamui teleporting (at maximized speed having both eyes) or tanks with Rikudo enhanced Perfect Susanoo. Gudodama are warped with Kamui, or nullified with Rikudo chakra. Obito can't evade or defend from Kamui Raikiri and long range Kamui. His head gets warped or cut away, and that should be enough to kill him. And very quickly. Not to mention that Kakashi's impressive performance against Kaguya also puts him far above Juubi Obito by default.

Gai with Eight Gate also stomps Juubi Obito. So does Momoshiki. 

Juubi Obito vs Toneri now is interesting.


----------



## SuperDragonGirl (Jun 14, 2016)

oetsuthebest said:


> Imo,with what i remember, the strongest he could beat is gate of death gai.


Lol he's not even beating Gai
The Juubi Madara absorbed and the Juubi Obito absorbed are different. The Juubi Obito absorbed had all tailed beasts except 9 tails and 8 tails. The Juubi Madara absorbed had all the tailed beasts including 9 tails and 8. And since Madara had a higher base than Obito anyway naturally his jinchuriki form would be in a whole different tier and 8 gates might guy would have killed this version of Madara had it not been for Madara's regeneration. So you really have to place 8 gates might guy right underneath 1 eye Rinnegan Juubi Madara (pre tree). 

Anyway I say obito could take down maybe dual ms Obito or maybe 7 gates might guy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Ayala (Jun 14, 2016)

SuperDragonGirl said:


> Lol he's not even beating Gai
> The Juubi Madara absorbed and the Juubi Obito absorbed are different. The Juubi Obito absorbed had all tailed beasts except 9 tails and 8 tails. The Juubi Madara absorbed had all the tailed beasts including 9 tails and 8. And since Madara had a higher base than Obito anyway naturally his jinchuriki form would be in a whole different tier and 8 gates might guy would have killed this version of Madara had it not been for Madara's regeneration. So you really have to place 8 gates might guy right underneath 1 eye Rinnegan Juubi Madara (pre tree).
> 
> Anyway I say obito could take down maybe dual ms Obito or maybe 7 gates might guy



Im talking about the strongest he COULD beat. And he definitly has a shot at it imo. I don't know why madara didn't use the truthseeker balls or what they're called, since one of them almost killed gai if not for minato saving him


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 14, 2016)

oetsuthebest said:


> Im talking about the strongest he COULD beat. And he definitly has a shot at it imo. I don't know why madara didn't use the truthseeker balls or what they're called, since one of them almost killed gai if not for minato saving him


Madara did use them 
But kamui and FTG took care of that


----------



## Ayala (Jun 14, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Madara did use them
> But kamui and FTG took care of that



Yea, but madara could have used others.


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 14, 2016)

oetsuthebest said:


> Yea, but madara could have used others.


No he couldn't 
Because TSB can't be manifested again once they're lost
They're gone


----------



## Ayala (Jun 14, 2016)

IIRC, madara shot a new truthseeker ball to finish off gai, which naruto kicked. 

Also it's weird, the fact they can't be remade. They were a combination of the four elements iirc, something simmilar but superior to onoki's technique.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 14, 2016)

Kaguya made one, and IIRC Toneri made Gudodama too


----------



## Sapherosth (Jun 15, 2016)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Every other God Tier will easily beat him, so Kaguya, Momoshiki, Kinshiki, RSM Naruto, Rinnegan Sasuke, Juubidara, DMS Kakashi, and 8th Gate Guy will all easily beat him. So the strongest person he can beat is Rinnegan Sage Mode Madara, prior to becoming the Juubi Jinchuriki.




Gai, DMS Kakashi has got no chance.

Those 2 are on a time limit and Juubito can definitely outlast them. 

Gai has got no answer to Juubito's defense without Kamui or Hirashin helping him. 

DMS Kakashi has got no answer to Juubito's healing capabilities despite having the capability to damage Juubito. He can't kill him with a slash on the shoulder like he did with Kaguya.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 15, 2016)

Sapherosth said:


> Gai, DMS Kakashi has got no chance.
> 
> Those 2 are on a time limit and Juubito can definitely outlast them.
> 
> ...


DMS Kakashi snipes his head off and Juubito dies

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Sapherosth (Jun 15, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> DMS Kakashi snipes his head off and Juubito dies




He can't do that. Juubito is faster and he can use the balls to obscure Kakashi's vision.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 15, 2016)

Then the balls get warped and Juubito loses them. Juubito is not faster than DMS Kakashi who could keep up with Kaguya and DMS Kamui that outsped her Ash bones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sapherosth (Jun 15, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Then the balls get warped and Juubito loses them. Juubito is not faster than DMS Kakashi who could keep up with Kaguya and DMS Kamui that outsped her Ash bones.




.......In that case normal Kakashi could win against Juubito as well, since from your description he doesn't even need anything else apart from Kamui GG.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 16, 2016)

Lmao. DMS Kakashi >>>>>> War Kakashi in speed, and speed is all that matters with Kamui. Juubito is far faster than base Kakashi's Kamui

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mercurial (Jun 16, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Lmao. DMS Kakashi >>>>>> War Kakashi in speed, and speed is all that matters with Kamui. Juubito is far faster than base Kakashi's Kamui


Exactly.



OneSimpleAnime said:


> Then the balls get warped and Juubito loses them. Juubito is not faster than DMS Kakashi who could keep up with Kaguya and DMS Kamui that outsped her Ash bones.


Correct again. Also Rikudo Kakashi's Kamui outspeeded not only Kaguya's Tomogoroshi no Haikotsu but her S/T too which is hella impressive as that S/T was too fast for Rinnegan Sasuke who could easily deal with Rinbo's speed.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2016)

The strongest he could beat is probably Eighth Gate Gai, who is for all intents and purposes a god-tier character without actually wielding any Six Paths chakra himself. Most other fully realised god-tiers would handily beat Obito.


----------



## hbcaptain (Jun 16, 2016)

I would say 8 Gates Gai , Gai nearly killed Madara yeah , but his defense got teleported by Minato Team so I think he is going to lose to JJ Obito .


----------



## 12771a (Jun 16, 2016)

8th gate gai, and DR non jj Madara.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 17, 2016)

8G's Gai, double Rinnegan ET Madara.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 17, 2016)

Strongest would likely be Edo Hashirama, DR Madara (w/o Senjutsu), and maybe 8G Gai, but that's something I'm skeptical of.


----------

